# New Here Believe ssri (zoloft ) induced DR/DP



## fraddykat (Dec 18, 2005)

I would love to know any thoughts on SSRI's inducing dR/Dp? I had a full blown attack over a month ago after taking zoloft for 1 month....I immediatley attributed it to Zoloft, however after discontinuing it I still get daily bouts of feeling as if I am in a cartoon. I am desperate to feel normal again...for my children's sake. i feel as if I am on drugs , in a nightmare and can not wake up. I wish I never started zoloft , I'd rather be the old angry , irritated old lady I am . God please where did I go?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

I tried zoloft, but that was long after I had had dp for years and it didn't help the dp. It seems anything that interferes with neurotranmitters can cause dp. What does your dr. or pharmacist say? My shrink said that the foggy feeling was anxiety and referred me to a program for coping with anxiety. I didn't go, I was in denial about having anxiety at the time-what I dope. But the way he responded to me when I told him zoloft helped my depression, but that I still had a fog, made me think he had no answers for it.


----------



## nicko0301 (Sep 22, 2008)

i think they do. i was on ssri's for years and when i got off them, i lost it and started getting DP. i think that since they mess with your brain chemistry they might cause DP in some cases. i mean alot of people get worse when on medications


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I took Abilify for 8 months (a neuro), and I started having DP while on it. I tought it would go away once I stop, but I did and the DP is still there...after one year off neuro. Maybe our brain needs time to adjust and function normally after being sedated for too long?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Fraddycat

Welcome to the forum 

Some ssri,s can cause symptoms of depersonalisation and derealisation as side effects as can over types of medication also,it is posible to overcome this though whatever its cause.Stay strong.I hope you enjoy your time here.

Spirit.


----------

